# Chesapeake Bay Retreivers Pups for Sale



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

We have a new litter of pups born 01/16/2011 I have both parents and are excellent family dogs and love to hunt. If you have any question please send me a pm or call me.

801-680-0563 or 801-718-0856
Chris or Julie


----------

